
Linux players complain of illegitimate Diablo III bans - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2012/07/linux-players-complain-of-illegitimate-diablo-iii-bans/
======
floatingatoll
35 pages of forum reading later, it is observed by a forum poster (and quoted
by an employee) that a total of 2 users have complained so far. Many more
users report that it works fine under WINE, and a Blizzard employee reports
that they did "extensive" testing as well.

So this seems to be "we were caught cheating, so we started a bunch of
sensational forum threads about Linux and then submitted it to ArsTechnica".

------
bcrescimanno
I can't help but suspect that this is turning into a bit of a scapegoat for
cheaters (especially in Blizzard titles which, due to the studio being one of
the few to continue to develop using OpenGL, generally work really well in
Wine).

"I wasn't cheating, I was running in Wine!"

I'm not saying that false positives can't or don't happen; I'm simply saying
that I wouldn't put it past a lot of clever gamers to try a little social
engineering and manipulation of the circumstances to get away with things.

~~~
keeperofdakeys
It makes sense that they would have detailed logs of why people were banned,
hence should be able to confirm the truth, if they wanted to.

~~~
bcrescimanno
Quite right; just saying that the type of "gamer-kid" who runs Linux is very
likely the right mix of arrogant and clever to think (s)he can outsmart the
Blizzard guys.

------
simcop2387
I don't know if this is true or false, but I've not yet had trouble with that
while playing under wine. It will be interesting to see what comes out of this
in the end.

------
msarchet
This has been confirmed as false already.

~~~
mediocregopher
Source?

------
Tangaroa
Blizzard claims that the specific users complaining were in fact cheating.
[http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5978861022?page=21#40...](http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5978861022?page=21#402)

via the /. thread: [http://games.slashdot.org/story/12/07/03/141208/linux-
users-...](http://games.slashdot.org/story/12/07/03/141208/linux-users-banned-
from-diablo-iii-servers)

